# What is the down side to puting foam speaker baffle in door



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

I was wondering what is wrong with putting a foam speaker baffle in the door then installing pollyfill in it then just installing the driver and calling it a day. I would make shure the driver is sealed at the mounting points and where the wires ran. 6 1/2 in a CRX. Thanks Wayne


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

It sounds like you're talking about those stupid foam cups that Crutchfield sells?

Which really aren't even baffles at all?

I'm no acoustical engineer, but I'm gonna guess the issue is 0 volume for the backwave of the driver.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking about using the same thing for a pair of 4" in the top of my dash, although I see your point with no air space.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

capnxtreme said:


> It sounds like you're talking about those stupid foam cups that Crutchfield sells?
> 
> Which really aren't even baffles at all?
> 
> I'm no acoustical engineer, but I'm gonna guess the issue is 0 volume for the backwave of the driver.


Yes I was talking about the foam cups at Crutchfield. I throught you wanted to cancel all the backwave. I used the search function and when you put foam in the search I got everything but the cups.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

I saw where someone cut the bottom out, then used resin over the foam cup to harden. 
Then added a mold-resistant-type breathable material over the hole and around the sides of the foam cup...
Then resined it again, leaving the bottom of the cup free of resin.

Thus creating a restricted breathable membrane that increased midbass output according to their experience from before... 

Something to play around with in your own time if you got some of those speaker cups.


----------



## CodeMan (Oct 31, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> I saw where someone cut the bottom out, then used resin over the foam cup to harden.
> Then added a mold-resistant-type breathable material over the hole and around the sides of the foam cup...
> Then resined it again, leaving the bottom of the cup free of resin.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of trouble when all you need to do is fill in the large holes in the inner door skin.


----------



## speakerboy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> I saw where someone cut the bottom out, then used resin over the foam cup to harden.
> Then added a mold-resistant-type breathable material over the hole and around the sides of the foam cup...
> Then resined it again, leaving the bottom of the cup free of resin.
> 
> ...


Sounds like someone made an aperiodic membrane...

BTW, they may be cheaper at Parts Express.


----------



## craigzter (Apr 26, 2008)

CodeMan said:


> Sounds like a lot of trouble when all you need to do is fill in the large holes in the inner door skin.


x2..


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> I saw where someone cut the bottom out, then used resin over the foam cup to harden.
> Then added a mold-resistant-type breathable material over the hole and around the sides of the foam cup...
> Then resined it again, leaving the bottom of the cup free of resin.
> 
> ...


http://www.icixsound.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37747&highlight=AP+enclosure


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Some cars are designed so that water can actually get into (and drain from) the doors. Using the baffle cups prevents that moisture from getting on your speakers. I have them in my current ride since my doors do get wet on the inside. I cut the bottom out so I get the door's airspace, and the foam keeps the water off my mids.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks u all. If MiloX or Geo read this please coment I have about a week to plan this or when the PG6.5 get back in stock.


----------



## A8AWD (Mar 6, 2008)

speakerboy said:


> Sounds like someone made an aperiodic membrane...
> 
> BTW, they may be cheaper at Parts Express.



Yep. It takes time to get the right sound with the AP, but works VERY well in limited space.


----------



## bigjae1976 (Jun 21, 2007)

I've used them in some basic level installs. They are a quick fix to sealing up your doors.

Not a bad option but not the best sounding one either. They are pretty small though so I wouldn't expect too much LFE.


----------

